# [Encuesta/Competencia] Gentoo Optimizado + screens (abierto)

## chakenio

Buenas gente, que tal... navegando por la red y leyendo el manual de gcc, encontre un monton de use flags y las lei a todas. Me quede con la duda de quien podria tener la mejor combinacion, es decir la persona que tambien halla leido las variables, y eligio por sobre todos los consejos la que penso que era buena. Con esto tambien podemos ir viendo las diferentes variables y que uso les dan cada uno, para inspirar asi a una mejor optimizacion de Gentoo.

Como yo empece el tema, vamos a dejar la configuracion de mi maquina...

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux Yentu 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Mon Oct 6 22:42:44 GMT x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> 
> cat /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Y un screenshot, para que se vea el desk y lo que consume, saludos.

http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot175834op4.png

Saludos.

EDIT: Por favor, para seguir con la tematica de como se usan los desk, me gustaria que pongan algunas capturas de sus escritorios, y si pueden ponerlo con un monitor de sistema (conky o top) para ver cuanto consume, saludos again... gracias por coparseLast edited by chakenio on Sun Oct 12, 2008 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *uname -a wrote:*   

> Linux katmai 2.6.26-gentoo #7 SMP Sun Sep 7 00:05:09 ART 2008 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

Mi make.conf no es el resultado de haberme puesto a leer sobre optimizaciones si no mas bien es el resultado de pura prueba y error  :Very Happy: 

 *cat /etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-mtune=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Y así se ve el escritorio:

http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1gl2.png

Salud!

**EDITO**

Con ese CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" que tenés en tu make.conf no vas a ganar mas que dolores de cabeza a la larga, te convendría ir haciendote amigo de etc-update o cfg-update como dicen un par de hilos mas abajo...

----------

## chaim

```
Linux localhost 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Wed Oct 8 14:22:11 CEST 2008 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```

[code]CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before chang

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#HARDWARE

USE="${USE}  apm pmu 3dnowext mmx mmxext mmx2 sse sse2 acpi acpi4linux rtc 

nsors nvidia opengl"

#NETWORKING

USE="${USE} gnutls ftp imap jabber msn samba sockets sasl maildir moznocomp

oznoirc network net rsh"

#DEVELOPING

USE="${USE} java javascript css"

#MULTIMEDIA

USE="${USE} nsplugin ipod alsa cddb codecs divx4linux dvd dvdread dvdr live

mpeg4 mplayer music tiff timidity transcode uim v41 videos mppe-mppc svg op

ffmpeg flac vcd audiofile flac speex acc win32codecs theora dts dvb avi enc

f dvx gmedia realmedia wmp ogg jpeg png vorbis gstreamer quicktime mpeg mad

od mp3 nautilus"

#SYSTEM

USE="${USE} nls X vim-with-x xvi xvmc -oss cups foomaticdb -gdbm -tetex usb

nsive spell nlsrar es dbus udev gdbm ldap alsa biz2 xms slang linguas_es tk

k unicode hal "

#XORG

USE="${USE} -firefox nvidia gnome xorg -kde compositor composite gtk gtk2 c

-qt3 -qt4 -symlink"

#FONTS

USE="${USE} bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1fonts truetype"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse touchpad"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ "[/code]
```

----------

## ekz

Añado mi make.conf sólo con propositos de demostración, no intenten estas configuraciones en casa   :Razz: 

Las FLAGS que tengo, no me han dado problema en muuucho tiempo con ningún paquete, pero eso no significa que a ti no te vallan a causar problemas.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#-O2 incluye -fomit-frame-pointer

#-ffast-math es filtrada y cuando puede optimizar se activa por defecto

#-mfpmath=sse es activada por defecto en x86_64

#-floop-optimize2 fue eliminada en gcc 4.2

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-vectorize -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed,-s"

EXTRA_ECONF="--with-gnu-ld"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE=""

USE="$USE x264 xvid theora" # Video

USE="$USE alsa aac ogg vorbis a52" # Audio

USE="$USE truetype unicode pdf nls" # Texto/Fuentes

USE="$USE bash-completion libnotify startup-notification gtk xulrunner pam xfce" # Soft

USE="$USE nvidia glitz opengl dri xcomposite" # 3D

USE="$USE 3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse sse2" # CPU

USE="$USE cups hal dbus cdr cdda fbsplash irda nptl nptlonly" # Hard 

USE="$USE -kde -qt -arts -qt4 -qt3 -gstreamer -esd -gnome -eds -evo" # No Desktops

USE="$USE -dvd -dvdr -dvdread -ipv6" # No Hard

USE="$USE -kerberos -berkdb -crypt -foomaticdb -isdnlog -fam -ldap -pic" # No DBs

USE="$USE -spell -mad -mikmod -xscreensaver -oss -applet -firefox" # No Soft

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/ekz/bin/overlays/ekz"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache -metadata-transfer"

CCACHE_SIZE="5G"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

#LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

###GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

#Using wget, ratelimiting downloads

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=110k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=110k \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes --quiet"

```

----------

## diegoto

Mi configuración es comun.. lo que si tengo el kernel optimizado para mi PC nada de modulos al pedo ni nada.

```

localhost ~ # uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Aug 12 13:59:08 ART 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# ***** USE *****

# xvmc = Para mplayer y xine-lib, reproduccion de alta calidad con NVIDIA drivers

USE="-bluetooth -pam -fam -qt3 -qt4 -arts -ipv6 -kde X dbus gtk gnome hal avahi xvmc alsa firefox ffmpeg xvid nano-syntax automount xvmc nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hpp1005"

```

----------

## johpunk

bueno aca voy yo   :Cool: 

uname -a

 *Quote:*   

> Linux Gentoox 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #7 SMP Sun Oct 5 00:21:30 VET 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

/etc/make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazoks1.png

----------

## Txema

Pues aquí va la mía, es un desastre, pero hasta que le meta mano esto es lo que hay xDD

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.27-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Oct 14 16:01:54 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="midi java -doc kerberos a52 dts live mp2 musepack real theora xanim \

     aac acpi alsa arts bzip2 cairo cdr cdparanoia cddb cups dbus \

     dvd dvdr dvdread encode -evo exif fam firefox ffmpeg flac \

     foomaticdb gif -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -gtkhtml hal hddtemp \

     imagemagick java6 jpeg kde lm_sensors ldap mad matroska mp3 mpeg \

     mplayer ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime \

     samba sdl spell svg sse sse2 mmx tiff truetype vorbis \

     win32codecs X xcb xcomposite xml xosd xpm xv xvid xvmc x264 xine zlib \

     -esd -gpm -mikmod -musicbrainz -ncurses -pulseaudio unicode \

     -debug -dga -bluetooth threads -ssse3 -glibc-omitfp -nptlonly \

     nptl mmxext"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

WANT_MP="true"

# Fill in your gcc version:

CC="gcc-4.3.1"

CXX="g++-4.3.1"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch fixpackages"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/chema/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="3G"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/usr/lib/openoffice"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/chema/.portage/tmp"

#BUILD_PREFIX="/home/chema/.portage/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/myoverlay $PORTDIR_OVERLAY"
```

http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantnea4pa3.jpg

El monitor de la derecha es el del Servidor/Router

----------

## johpunk

deberian de poner este post como postit   :Very Happy: 

----------

